# Setting Beauty Backwards



## sixelap6 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello,

I was in beauty the other day. They told me that they set everything backwards. 

Do you set all of your aisles in Reverse in beauty? So it starts at section (24) at the beginning of the aisle instead of (1)?

Thank you,
NewToBeauty


----------



## Walmart (Nov 19, 2020)

Beauty as in cosmetics? If yes, everything is set standard (left to right). Section (1) would be at the very left of that aisle. But also follow the adjacency map to make sure the POG is in the correct sections.

Read the execution notes if you have that printed. Cosmetics has to be set all standard mainly because of signing and how they want colors/numbers shown in certain orders and honestly, it's just less confusing that way.

We never set anything cosmetics in reverse so I'm not sure why their saying that. Cosmetics, entertainment, possibly backwall is the only exception to this all standard rule for hardlines.

Confirm with your team though, your store might be set up differently from what your describing 😐


----------



## seasonaldude (Nov 19, 2020)

We've in the past had some random reverse pogs in beauty, but the actual sections have always been standard. So, for example, if ELF starts at A(11) it will start at the 11th section of the aisle, but everything within that ELF pog will be reversed.

The last major beauty transition did away with any reverse pogs. Everything is standard now except for one small section they messed up and accidentally set in reverse. No one has bothered to fix it, so it remains.

Also, by standard I don't mean left to right. For us, standard is section 1 is the closest to the racetrack. So 1-1-1, is the first item on the basedeck that is the closest to the racetrack regardless if it's left or right.


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 19, 2020)

seasonaldude said:


> Also, by standard I don't mean left to right. For us, standard is section 1 is the closest to the racetrack. So 1-1-1, is the first item on the basedeck that is the closest to the racetrack regardless if it's left or right.



This means that some of your pogs are, in fact, set in reverse. If 1-1-1 is always closest to the racetrack whether the main aisle is to your left or your right, the aisle with the racetrack to your right is set in reverse. Unless it is tied as standard but set incorrectly as reverse which can complicate items that overlap sections, making for incorrect locations.

A reverse pog set correctly should be a mirror image of a standard set one.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Nov 19, 2020)

Walmart said:


> Beauty as in cosmetics? If yes, everything is set standard (left to right). Section (1) would be at the very left of that aisle. But also follow the adjacency map to make sure the POG is in the correct sections.
> 
> Read the execution notes if you have that printed. Cosmetics has to be set all standard mainly because of signing and how they want colors/numbers shown in certain orders and honestly, it's just less confusing that way.
> 
> ...


Nothing is set reverse in beauty or entertainment in my store.


----------



## lucidtm (Nov 20, 2020)

Same with my store. When I was trained I was told everything for beauty will always be standard.


----------

